# location/public land



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey anyone know if Morgan has a lot of public land to hunt on?


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

From what I understand most of Morgan County is privately owned. there might be some public land though.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

most of morgan county is private and much of what is public has private blocked access. there is a wmu up near east canyon.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just found 2 walk in properties near east canyon you might be interested in...

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/p ... ippen1.php


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Bummer, was excited to visit my parents out that way thinking i'd find more public land...but i guess ill have to settle with the walk in access 

thanks guys.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The only public ground is the WMA up East Canyon. As for the WIA, one is fishing past Morgan. The other is at the top of the East Canyon WMA. I grew up in Morgan and the land owners are pretty tight about letting people on.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I live in Morgan county and say it would probably be best to leave everything at home except your camera. Just don't get caught trespassing or your film or sim card will end up in court.. Lol


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ya ill just hit the WIA since thats public


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Well i hit that WIA spot in morgan...pretty crowded little area. I came in around 7:15am and someone had beat me to the punch...then when i was leaving at about 9:30am or so 3 guys come through( i think they were trapping cause they were pulling a sled and didn't have any rifles on them).


----------

